# Oil-based stain and lacquer



## Mauskar (Aug 11, 2010)

So a carpenter who had finished installing my windows with wood framing trim in maple, to stain the wood with cherry and finish with a lacquer. Both the stain and lacquer he gave me are oil-based (minwax stain and minwax clear lacquer). I just discovered that oil-based stains shouldnt use oil-based lacquers; they should be treated with polyurethane or polyacrylic. 

How do I remove the oil-based lacquer that I applied previously? Sand and re-apply a coat of stain?

Thanks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"I just discovered that oil-based stains shouldnt use oil-based lacquers; they should be treated with polyurethane or polyacrylic. "

Where did you learn this? I guess that I have never heard that before. I have used the Minwax stains many times. I do not use the Minwas lacquer, but I use others that are oil based.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Mauskar said:


> Both the stain and lacquer he gave me are oil-based (minwax stain and minwax clear lacquer). I just discovered that oil-based stains shouldnt use oil-based lacquers; they should be treated with polyurethane or polyacrylic.
> 
> How do I remove the oil-based lacquer that I applied previously? Sand and re-apply a coat of stain?
> 
> Thanks



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Lacquer is not oil based, it's acetone based (lacquer thinner). Lacquer can be used as a topcoat over a dry oil base stain. Oil base stains can also be coated with oil base polyurethane, oil base varnishes, shellac, and waterbased polyurethane.


----------



## Mauskar (Aug 11, 2010)

On the minwax website it mentions to use either polyacrylic or polyurethane as a finish to the oil bassed stains. So, can the minwax clear lacquers be used on my dried oil-base stain? which is better to use- polyurethane, lacquer or polyacrylic?

Also, Im getting an orange peel appearance in one area of my finish. Im assuming i need to re-sand lightly?

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

lacquer will not hold up to uv ray's and should not be used in areas that get sun. you should be able to remove with lacquer thinner. i would use a poly after that


----------

